# Sprayer Cleanup



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Have a hygiene question...

I'm trying to figure out how to operate my sprayer...if you have neighbors all around you, how or where do you clean your sprayer out safely?

1. Do you flush a cleaning solution through the sprayer?
2. Do you designate a wash-out area in your yard?
3. Do you wait until nightfall, camo-up and pick your least favorite neighbors yard?

I have sprayed simple solutions but was wondering about some of the powerful chemicals with extremely high potency.

Over and out lawn buddies!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Once I finish spraying, I add half a gallon of water. I go to a designated area of the lawn that I don't care much about and spray that half gallon like I normally spray. Once empty, add another half gallon and spray it on the lawn. After this, add a lot of water, set the sprayer wand to spray back into the tank to clean the hose/wand. Then I just dump this since at this point the concentration is very very low. At the end I take the camo ppe off and turn off the night vision goggles.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

g-man said:


> At the end I take the camo ppe off and turn off the night vision goggles.


lol. I'm saving for a PVS-14.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No cleaning solution or camo but I like that one. Designated area, yes. And it's obvious where it is at is looks like death.

Otherwise, triple rinse and spray a small portion of water through to clean out hose and tips.

My least favorite part of lawn care.


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 25, 2020)

Hahaha! Night vision goggles....like a true pro in the lawn game.

Wife is about to get a "decorative rock garden" in the corner of the yard. Going to convince her it is part of my artistic lawn expression.


----------



## srogue (Nov 6, 2019)

B-Rad said:


> Hahaha! Night vision goggles....like a true pro in the lawn game.
> 
> Wife is about to get a "decorative rock garden" in the corner of the yard. Going to convince her it is part of my artistic lawn expression.


 :lol:


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

It's easily my least favorite part of liquid products. There is always a decent amount of product left too with the continuous pressure valve. I try and use a bunch of water when I empty it to try and dilute it.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

After spraying, I fill the tank with a gallon or two of water, shake it up and dump it out. Repeat. Next time when filling I'll spray out the inside real good and then dump again. Fill up a bit and flush out the hose and nozzles then empty. Put it away with the lid off to dry out.

Right around my hose reel is all mulch and no plants, that's where I clean out. Oddly enough it's the only place in my yard that never gets and weeds &#129335;.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> After spraying, I fill the tank with a gallon or two of water, shake it up and dump it out. Repeat. Next time when filling I'll spray out the inside real good and then dump again. Fill up a bit and flush out the hose and nozzles then empty. Put it away with the lid off to dry out.
> 
> Right around my hose reel is all mulch and no plants, that's where I clean out. Oddly enough it's the only place in my yard that never gets and weeds 🤷.


This pretty much sums up my procedure albeit, I'll often use some multipurpose grease or even Vaseline on the rubber gasket around the strainer ...

Never occurred to me until mentioned by previous posters but, very likely my least favorite chore as well (but, I never ski,p as I don't know what I'll do is my Vhapin 24v backpack ever goes out on me! :shock:

Edit: Oh! And I always remove the battery and put it on a charger right away and take it off the charger as soon as possible after "full" charge again!


----------

